# Bbc proms!!



## playpiano (Jul 13, 2013)

Who else is excited about the BBC proms 2013 this year?? I am!


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

A lot of us are, we've got a thread going already if you want to chat.


----------



## playpiano (Jul 13, 2013)

yeah, that'd be really good


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

http://www.talkclassical.com/25082-bbc-proms-2013-a.html#post447901. Here is a link to the thread


----------

